# Jet Air Filtration System?



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Folks,

Does anyone have the Jet Air Filtration System in their workshop? I have the opportunity to pick one up and am wondering about pros and cons.

Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> Does anyone have the Jet Air Filtration System in their workshop? I have the opportunity to pick one up and am wondering about pros and cons.
> 
> Mike



I think mine is the jet 2000- It works great  if you remember to turn it on. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...



This one is a Jet AFS1000b. For $150 I thought it makes sense. The gentleman has had it for 3 years and says he might have used it for 30 hours.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



Mike, I will check the number on mine- I thought about it and I am guessing on model. I have had it 2 years. Quiet-has a remote and timer. Take a lot out of air. If it is a ceiling or wall mount-make sure you have easy access to filter. It clogs pretty fast. Inner filter- I still have not cleaned. that is a good price if it is the same as mine.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Probably the same unit. I like the timer setup as I can set it to clean the air when not in the shop. New at Rocker & Woodcraft it's $370


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



By the price it is the same unit. I bought mine off of ebay- new but never taken out of box- $225. with shipping. I set mine to run while I am in there making dust and it shuts off after I leave. PS. I would buy it again.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

If someone buys something and would buy it again, I can't ask for a better recommendation than that (unless it's on a KIA or Hyundai but can't ever see myself asking that question).


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 28, 2013)

Buy it, you will like it. I found mine on Craigslist for about that price. Its pretty quiet and moves a lot of air.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike, Watch it those cars are getting better. I remember when the first subarus were brought into the country- my buddy worked at the dodge dealer and he got to take one home. it was puny-tinny-the motor was I think 36 hp in the trunk and 2 cycle- talk about a POS but it did climb hills well. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Now look at them- hondas were the same.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Yep the filter clogs extremely fast, and do not spray any finishes when its running, the replacement filters cost WAY to much. A cheaper solution is if you have a central dustcollection system build a box out of 1x6's that will hold 4 furnace filters and screw it to your ceiling and hook a line to it from your dust collector :) it works like a charm :)


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Mike, Watch it those cars are getting better. I remember when the first subarus were brought into the country- my buddy worked at the dodge dealer and he got to take one home. it was puny-tinny-the motor was I think 36 hp in the trunk and 2 cycle- talk about a POS but it did climb hills well. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Now look at them- hondas were the same.



I remember the early Subarus and Hondas, but I also remember the Yugo and the AMC Pacer...

I guess I'm one who shouldn't talk as period British cars have evil Lucas electrics in them...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

I disagree Jimmy- I just clean my filter- when it finally is no good I will buy the washable one. It clogs fast cause it catches a lot of dust. the inner filters are washable but not much gets thru outer filter. I run this filter all the time- small motor- the dust collector- is large motor. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, Watch it those cars are getting better. I remember when the first subarus were brought into the country- my buddy worked at the dodge dealer and he got to take one home. it was puny-tinny-the motor was I think 36 hp in the trunk and 2 cycle- talk about a POS but it did climb hills well. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Now look at them- hondas were the same.
> ...



I have said before biggest POS car I ever had was a 67 TR4A sounded, looked great beautiful dash-you could not keep it on the road even as a second car.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Hate to tell you what even a basket case TR4A is worth for it's parts. Could buy you a few pieces of wood...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



Yes I know- I bet it is not quite what my 65 350 hp vette roadster was worth or the wrecked 64 sting ray that I bought and parted out- paid 500 or then there was the 39 Lincoln $20. with the v-12 flathead- man that sucker ate fuel but it was fun to drive. 37 chevy coupe with 327 or to top of the list the 50 caddy I bought for 20 and sold for 500 :dash2::dash2: and the 50 study convertible- 100 sold 800. I could go on.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't you love toys. I got into the Brit toys after buying a Triumph TR3A for $300 from a guy in Yakima after the transmission in my 67 Mustang died (got $100 for it). left it behind when I left the Army in 76. STUPID... Should have stayed in WA and gone to work for Bill Gates as a floor sweeper...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Don't you love toys. I got into the Brit toys after buying a Triumph TR3A for $300 from a guy in Yakima after the transmission in my 67 Mustang died (got $100 for it). left it behind when I left the Army in 76. STUPID... Should have stayed in WA and gone to work for Bill Gates as a floor sweeper...



I got out of buying cars in early 70's and fell in love with houses. sold a car for 500 in 72 and bought a little house for 5500 fixed it and traded it for a down payment of a 5 unit apartment bld in 74. Life was good -made 150 a month and had free rent. Never really had the same love for steel again-changed to wood, silver and bronze- my light hobby(obsession) would start 2 years later.

My buddy had a 302 chevy power healy in the early 70's like all british cars- long on class and style.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't remember the horsepower but I had a 1979 Subaru 4WD Wagon when I went into the USCG and I loved that thing. I drove it from Dallas, to Elizabeth City NC, all over the beaches of and throughout NC, SC, and VA, then onto Mobile AL and all over the delta NOLA, Mississppi Alabama Florida and the beaches thereof and that thing took all the partying and abuse me and my buddies could throw at it. I wish I had that ugly Subaru now. I loved that little wagon. Handy, reliable, economical to drive, and it could go anywhere. If it ever did get stuck, it was so light you could push it out easily enough. But heck I got my $4400 worth out of that little ride several times over.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I don't remember the horsepower but I had a 1979 Subaru 4WD Wagon when I went into the USCG and I loved that thing. I drove it from Dallas, to Elizabeth City NC, all over the beaches of and throughout NC, SC, and VA, then onto Mobile AL and all over the delta NOLA, Mississppi Alabama Florida and the beaches thereof and that thing took all the partying and abuse me and my buddies could throw at it. I wish I had that ugly Subaru now. I loved that little wagon. Handy, reliable, economical to drive, and it could go anywhere. If it ever did get stuck, it was so light you could push it out easily enough. But heck I got my $4400 worth out of that little ride several times over.



Kevin that was not the car I was referring to- Saburu-look back at their first imported car(you had to mix gas and oil)- I think it is on one of those worse car lists- I am talking gutless. My 54 morris minor had more power and it was flat out at 55 -of course it had 4 on the tree- finding reverse was difficult at best-sometimes just easier to push backwards.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

But how were they at air filtration?

:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ...
> 
> Kevin that was not the car I was referring to- ....



Mike I wasn't addressing you, honestly I didn't even read your post.  

I saw "Subaru" and went retro thinking about my fun little car.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No big deal buddy- they learned very quick- you actually made my original point. So thank you. 

I had one of those wonderful early Japanese cars- 1965 Datsun "fairlady" 1500 cc sports car with a crazy crossways jump seat in back. Great mileage -drove it all over the western US- cost me $450 sold it after 30K trouble free miles for 750 a year later- of course I spent most of that on the POS TR4- but oh well. I never got a trouble free half a block out of it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike, you're worse than me with the old cars you've owned. 

What was your 1st? Mine was a 62 Caddy convertible...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

My first was 1970 Chevelle SS - this is same car and color. Saved my dough during senior year and got it for $500 in 1977. Hated that green though . . 

[attachment=19389]


Great *air filtration* because it had Cowl Induction.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice car kevin-a friend has a 69 Camaro ss the same color- I do not like the color either- mike I changed cars like shoes. My first running car was a 40 ford PU with a 265 chevy- man that sucker would burn rubber- it had a conversion bell housing- the stock trany and 3rd member were the weak link- well either that or a teenage lead foot. :) I was always wheeling and dealing something. Had a Datsun 2000 5 sp roadster for a little over a week- did not fair to well with the 72 Chrysler New Yorker that ran a stop sign- not a good match up. Kevins wheels there remind me of my Firebird 400 68 now that was a great car in a straight line- the old Lincoln cornered better though. Lucky I found a new love buildings- hell I was crazy....... very lucky to survive about 6 years there.................................


----------

